# Lots of babies this week



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

We had three sets of twin in the last week. Here are some pictures. The babies ranged from 7# 2oz to 9# 12 oz.

The first two are both 100% boer bucks. They were born on the 17th.










Here they are at 6 days old. These are two different goats in the next two pictures along with my "goat farmer" as he likes to call himself. These are his goats.



















This is the second set. They are two 100% boer does. They were born on the 22nd.










Now this last set is from a doe that we rescued from the pound. She is the only non boer we have. Someone told me she was an American Milk Goat, but she is just a friendly goat to me. She is also my wife's favorite. These were born on the 23rd. It is a doe and a buck.










My wife took this picture just after we got home and found them. I think mama is proud of her babies.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

This is the first interaction of our new llama with the new babies. Up to this point he just ignored our goats. He is very interested in them and spent the night next to them last night. I hope he bonds to them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute. She looks like a Nubian mix.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty babies!! I love the super long ears on the firs two bucks.  

Congrats!!


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

They are so cute! :kidblack:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Love them all! So exciting!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very cute!!! : ) love your new mamas smile lol


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

what would it be like to be able to kid in December. last night here it was 0 degrees to night it will be better it will be 4


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Congrats -- great looking kids! I think my favorite pic is the one with the llama...that one's magazine worthy! LOL Tell your goat farmer he's doing a great job. :wahoo:


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks. He loves his goats.


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

Are boers good goats to own? What do you sell and use them for?


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Pretty babies. What kind of llama is that? I love it's look.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

That's a lot of beautiful babies! Congratulations! :stars:
The photo of your llama and kid is precious. I'd love to know how the bonding process goes. I'm looking into getting a livestock guardian and its between a llama and a donkey right now.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

The reason my boys have boers is because they sell really easy and for a higher price in my area. My boys have shown some of them in the county shows too. 

I am not sure what type of llama it is. We bought two from North Texas Llama about the first of September. The one in the picture has basically ignored the goats. The other one is interested in everything and more friendly. Both are gelded males. This one appeared to be bonding, but we have had a ton of rain so we locked all the mom/kids in the barn to keep them dry. The llama doesn't like to go in the barn. He would rather stand next to the barn in the rain. We are working on that. Neither of the llamas like to go into shelter.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

That's interesting about the one not liking the barn. I have a bull that used to be like that. When he was little I'd find him lying out in the rain and every time I'd try to put him in the shelter or put some pop-up tent over him he'd move back out into the rain. :doh:Now he's a big baby and loves any shelter he can fit in.:laugh:
Good luck with the bonding!


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, they are adorable. Look at them all.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So cute!!


----------

